# Bluetooth tether, prime and bionic.



## xan3x (Nov 4, 2011)

Does anyone know how i would tether threw bluetooth my prime to my moto bionic. I tried pdanet , but the version for bionic is 3.03 not 3.25 which i need for it to work. the prime version is 3.25 any other apps . or is there cable i can connect phone to prime? so i can use easytether? <---noob.


----------



## patis11 (Jan 10, 2012)

wifi tether (for your android phone) http://code.google.c.../downloads/list


----------

